# Master List of "Stock" Fantasy Races (And Creatures?)



## Mindfire

Hey, I was thinking about all the "stock" races in fantasy, and I was wondering if there was a place that ever compiled them all. I couldn't find anywhere that had, so I thought it would be something cool to do here. We can start out with sentient/sapient races, and then once we run out of those we can list monsters or animals or what have you. So yeah, I'm gonna go ahead and name the obvious ones.


Humans
Elves
Dwarves
Orcs
Dragons (usually portrayed as intelligent, thinking creatures in modern fantasy)


----------



## Steerpike

Gnomes
Halflings
Centaurs
Lizard folk
Goblins
Kobolds
Trolls
Giants of various kinds
Gnolls
Fae (non-elf)


----------



## Ireth

- Vampires
- Werewolves/lycanthropes
- Witches, wizards

(I realize the first two probably count more as monsters, but for some reason the site isn't letting me delete this post. Eh well.)


----------



## Shockley

Ogres
Mermaids
Dryads
Nymphs
Satyrs 
'Dark' Elves


----------



## Chime85

Hydras
Sprites
Hunters
<anything in Wow>
Ghosts
Gouls
Goblins
Drakes
Assasins
Warlocks
Seers
Nomads
Hermits
White/dark knights

x


----------



## ThinkerX

I would think there has to be an online copy of the old AD&D 'Monster Manual' somewhere.

That said, Assassins, Hermits, Wizards, Knights, and a couple others are not so much races, as *occupations* taken up by various races.


----------



## Lunaairis

oh there is an online copy of the D&D monster manual- actually you can find it in a surprising number of places.

Kitsune
Angels
Demons
Drakes
Snow elves (<3)


----------



## Shockley

ThinkerX said:


> I would think there has to be an online copy of the old AD&D 'Monster Manual' somewhere.
> 
> That said, Assassins, Hermits, Wizards, Knights, and a couple others are not so much races, as *occupations* taken up by various races.



 Hey now, my mother was Half-Hermit.


----------



## shangrila

Surprised nobody has said Wood Elves


----------



## Ireth

shangrila said:


> Surprised nobody has said Wood Elves



That's a sub-category of elves, so technically they're on the list already.


----------



## CupofJoe

Hobgoblins [personal fave!]
Ratmen
Troglodytes
Cyclops
and then I start to look things up...


----------



## Chime85

humans  yup, I just trolled hehe


----------



## Lunaairis

could we include our own fictional races?

edit: Oh wait-ya sorry, this is for stock fantasy.


----------



## Zander

Shades, possessed, (don't know if could really be counted as a race, but wouldn't really consider them fully human. Mabe creature?). Ents?


----------



## shangrila

Ireth said:


> That's a sub-category of elves, so technically they're on the list already.


So are Dark and Snow Elves


----------



## Queshire

Speaking of trolling, has anyone mentioned trolls yet? If not, consider them mentioned.

Also, TVtropes FTW!


----------



## mbartelsm

Asians (jk)
Golems
Slendermen
Demons
Angels
Daemons
Kami
Oni
Skeletons
Zombies
Ents/treemen/treefolk/spriggans
Sylphs
Salamanders
Dragons (not humanoid but sapient in many works)
Werebeasts
Wolfmen (think twilight)
shapeshifters

Elves:
Wood
Dark
Snow
Fire
High
Low
Desert

EDIT: forgot a personal favorite, Homunculi


----------



## Legal Rose

Faeries, Pixies, and other small fluttery female creatures.


----------



## sugarpixie

What about fairies and pixies...


----------



## Saigonnus

I always liked the Water Weirds,

Gryphons
Hippogryph
Pegasus
Hippocampus
Lamia
Chimera
Sphynx
Mind Flayers (Illithid)
Rothe (similar to a cow)
Yeti
Remoraz (polar worm)
Imps
Succubus

Those are the ones I could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## mbartelsm

Chimera
Gargoyle
Gorgon
Mermaid/Siren/Merfolk
Incubus


----------



## Glaurung

Medusa
Wyrms
Selkies
"Fin-folk"/Sahaugin
Mummies
Minotaurs
Giant insects/spiders/scorpions
Kraken


----------



## icebladeaskante

I don't recall them coming up (my memory is bad) 
Deities. Whether based on the old Earth myths or the author's very own.
Necromancers


----------



## D. Gray Warrior

Horse 
Dragon
Wyvern
Griffon


----------



## Saphirion

Unicorns
Merfolk
Cats - normal and magical
Giants
Kraken
Talking animals (non-shifters) - Not a single race perhaps, but extremely common in fantasy.
Elemental spirits - clouds, fire, ect.
Pegasi


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I'm just writing a work using ancient Greek gods etc. So first up Medusae is not a race - she's of the race called the gorgons.

And to add:
Furies
Fauns
gods and demi-gods.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## skip.knox

This is an old thread, and there have been many contributions, as well as many duplications. I have compiled all, removed duplicates, alphabetized, and removed some that I judged not to be actual races (e.g., Assassin). Herewith, knowing full well the ToC of the D&D Monster Manual will have these and more:


Angels
Centaurs
Chimera
Cyclops
Demons
Dragons
Drakes
Dryads
Dwarves
Elemental spirits - clouds, fire, ect.
Elves
Ents/treemen/treefolk/spriggans
Fae (non-elf)
Faeries
Fauns
Furies
Gargoyle
Ghosts
Giants
Gnolls
Gnomes
Goblins
Golems
Gorgon
Gouls
Griffon 
Gryphons
Halflings
Hermits
Hippogryph
Hobgoblins 
Hydras
Imps
Incubus 
Kami
Kitsune
Kobolds
Kraken
Lamia
Lich
Lizard folk
Medusa
Merfolk
Mind Flayers (Illithid)
Minotaurs
Mummies
Nomads
Nymphs
Ogres
Oni
Orcs
Pegasi 
Pegasus
Pixies
Ratmen
Remoraz
Rothe
Sahaugin
Salamanders
Satyrs
Seers
Selkies
Skeletons
Sphynx
Sprites
Succubus
Sylphs
Talking animals (non-shifters) - Not a single race perhaps, but extremely common in fantasy.
Troglodytes
Trolls
Unicorns
Vampires
Warlocks
Water Weird
Werebeasts
Witches, wizards
Wyrms
Wyvern
Yeti
Zombies


----------



## Shreddies

I've noticed a severe lack of 'B's in this list, so here's some off the top of my head to fill that in:
Banshees
Boggarts
Bogeymen
Barghests
Basilisks
Bugbears
Beholders

There's also:
Wraiths
Revenants
Wights
Ghouls
Harpies
Hags (Might count as a witch though)
Djinni (might fall under elemental spirits)
Ifreet (Usually used as a type of Djinn, I think, but sometimes not)
Titans
Colossi (could count as golems)
Charybdis (or possibly Scylla)
Cerberus (and his two-headed sibling, Orthrus)
Hellhounds
Ettins
Jotuns
Valkyries (Not sure if that counts as a race or profession for semi-gods)
Puka
Slimes (can't forget the lowly slime, can we? Or Oozes, Jellies, etc.)
Dinosaurs!
Lilliputian (Possibly copyrighted)
Skinwalkers (Possibly an occupation, but I've read some authors that use them as monsters)
Krampus (I don't know if he counts though)
Formians
Fomorians (From Irish folklore)
Doppelgangers
Gorgons
Catoblepas
Cthulhu!
Criosphinx (A sphinx with a goat's head, I think)
Manticores
Cockatrice
Mimics
Naga
Will-O-Wisps
Striga
Roc
Couatl
Vodyanoi
Wargs

Then from Japan we have Youkai (also called Ayakashi or Mononoke), which include:
Tanuki (An actual animal, but used extensively as a fantastical creature in fantasy)
Kappa
Tengu
Umibozu
Tsuchinoko
Tsuchigumo (And Jorogumo. Spider monsters)
Bakeneko (Cat-thing)
Tsukumogami (household items that have come alive after existing for a hundred years. I think?)
Yukionna (Ice Woman)

And . . . that's all I got.


----------



## JamieMaltman

My son (who loves the game Smallworld) loved this list.


----------



## Jjewells

This list is so helpful! Thank you to all who've contributed to it.


----------



## Wingnod

Phoenix
Wyrms
Leviathan

I'm not sure how Phoenix was missed. It's a pretty popular creature.


----------



## Cambra

Imps, pixies?


----------



## Riaan

Naga- my personal favourite
Shadow warriors
Shadow mage
Dark lord
Demon king/ Devil king(might be the same)
Dragon kin
Griffin
Shade
Hero
Orc
High Orc
Souls
Gargoyle
Statues
Arc Angels
Fallen
Shadow Sovereign
Legend
Sphinx
Summoners(Not really a type of race but still something)
Beastmen female(anime e.g., Cat girls, Racoon girls, Dog girl etc)
Lich (type of skeleton king)
Robots
Gods/ Goddess
Nessy(from Lake Loch Ness)
Rock Golem
Flesh Golem
Dryad
Haunted Armour/ Magical Armour/ Cursed Armour


----------



## Riaan

I forgot about: 
Dwarfs- the best craftsmen in the world
Fire imps 
Lyclon
Half-elf
Drakes
Merfolk
Wyvern 
Wyvern whelp
Dire wolf
Hobgoblin 

Sorry some of it might have been mentioned before 

P.S. I like to think of myself as a unique species of human... born as a shadow lord


----------



## Dragon Wyng

I have compiled all of the current races and creatures and alphabetised them, I apolagise if I have missed any or if there are duplicates:

Angels
Bakaneko
Banshees
Barghests
Basilisks
Beholders
Bogeymen
Boggarts
Bugbears
Catoblepas
Centaurs
Cerberus
Charybdis
Chimera
Cockatrice
Colossi 
Couatl
Criosphinx 
Cthulhu!
Cyclops
Demons
Djinn
Djinni
Doppelgangers
Dragons
Drakes
Dryads
Dwarves
Elemental spirits 
Ents
Ettins
Fae 
Faeries
Fauns
Fomorians 
Formians
Furies
Gargoyle
Ghosts
Ghouls
Giants
Gnolls
Gnomes
Goblins
golems
golems
Gorgon
Gorgons
Gouls
Griffon
Gryphons
Hags
Halflings
Harpies
Hellhounds
Hermits
Hippogryph
Hobgoblins
Hydras
Ifreet
Imps
Incubus
Jorogumo
Jotuns
Kami
Kappa
Kitsune
Kobolds
Kraken
Krampus 
Lamia
Lich
Lizard folk
Manticores
Medusa
Merfolk
Mimics
Mind Flayers
Minotaurs
Mummies
Naga
Nomads
Nymphs
Ogres
Oni
Orcs
Orthrus
Pegasi
Pegasus
Pixies
Puka
Ratmen
Remoraz
Revenants
Roc
Rothe
Sahaugin
Salamanders
Satyrs
Scylla
Seers
Selkies
Skeletons
Skinwalkers
Slimes 
Sphynx
spriggans
Sprites
Striga
Succubus
Sylphs
Talking animals 
Tengu
Titans
Troglodytes
Trolls
Tsuchigumo
Tsuchinoko
Tsukumogami 
Umibozu
Unicorns
Valkyries
Vampires
Vodyanoi
Wargs
Warlocks
Water Weird
Werebeasts
Wights
Will-O-Wisps
Witches
wizards
Wraiths
Wyrms
Wyvern
Yeti
Yukionna 
Zombies


----------



## High Elves are Sky elves

Types of Elves:

Sun Elves:  Live in forests that are always fall, have sun magic
Moon Elves:  Lives in Purple mystical forests, have moon magic
High/Sky Elves (Grey Elves): Lives in mostly in mountains but can be anywhere, uses storm magic
Wood Elves (Green Elves): Lives in thick wooded forests, usually fauna & flora druids
Dark Elves: They are not well known but are evil, and very powerful. Some are still immortal.
Astral Elves: Also known as Nebulans, the astral elves live in floating asteroids that span across
Snow Elves: Living in cold, snowy environments, the snow elves use water magic


PLEASE NOTE:  snow elves are not Christmas elves. Christmas elves are cursed faen)
PLEASE NOTE: Desert elves are not a thing; they tend to be sun elves living in deserts


NOT ELVES: Faen R not elves (fairy people that resemble insects)
NOT ELVES: Sea Elves R not elves (merfolk that may have descended from elves)


----------



## pmmg

High Elves are Sky elves said:


> PLEASE NOTE: snow elves are not Christmas elves. Christmas elves are cursed faen)



Never seen one have such a strong opinion on Santas helpers.


----------



## skip.knox

That's more of a list of elves in someone's specific world. I thought this thread was to serve as a resource for "stock" fantasy types, to serve as reference.  Though I do rather like the phrase Sky High Elves. It's the elves whom orcs have just blown up. <g>


----------



## BearBear

Oh my lord, did no one mention:

Machine elves
Cyborgs/Transhumanists
Androids/gynoids

I'm appalled!


----------



## Finchbearer

It was a good while until someone mentioned wraiths…there was me thinking I had one to add. These lists are amazing!


----------



## BearBear

I'm not sure I saw this one, but in second season of Shield Hero there is a race of Ghosts that survive on spiritual energy.

I would also like to add genetically modified humans and of those you can derive many listed and others limited only by your imagination.

A race of idenical androgynous clones. 
SNAIL GIRLS (or other mollusks)
SLIME GIRLS
CAT GIRLS (or other anthros of various degrees)
Other Demi-humans
If they were said before, they deserve to be mentioned again.


----------



## pmmg

I would think a trip through the various monster manuals of DnD would produce all of these and some that are not here. 

And in that huge list above, we are missing bigfoot. He is such an elusive bastard.


----------



## High Elves are Sky elves

pmmg said:


> Never seen one have such a strong opinion on Santas helpers.


haha,


----------



## High Elves are Sky elves

skip.knox said:


> That's more of a list of elves in someone's specific world. I thought this thread was to serve as a resource for "stock" fantasy types, to serve as reference.  Though I do rather like the phrase Sky High Elves. It's the elves whom orcs have just blown up. <g>


lol, hence my name, high elves tend to be storm elementals


----------



## Prince of Spires

High Elves are Sky elves said:


> Desert elves are not a thing


I initially read this as Dessert elves and had a chuckle...


----------

